
Internet vs. Wall Street: Ensembling AI in a Crowdsourced Hedge Fund - hault
https://blog.numer.ai/internet-vs-wall-street--ensembling-artificial-intelligence-in-a-crowdsourced-hedge-fund
======
dang
Sockpuppet votes and comments are not allowed on HN.

Organized voting rings are a serious abuse of this community. We ban accounts
and sites that do these things.

------
diminou
Cool read, how do you convert something like logloss into something
understandable by a ML contest noob? For instance it'd be cool to know the %
of the time one of these algos predicted correctly, how do you get that from
the logloss?

~~~
richard_craib
You actually can't get that from the logloss number directly. However, ln(0.5)
= 0.693... That's the logloss you'll get if you guessed randomly ie had no
edge.

